# Do goldens change color when as they grow?



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Puppies generally do get darker and in my experience, what they say about the ear color is true.

He is such a cute boy. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

My girl was much lighter as a puppy and has grown into a beautiful darker, red coat. She is my first Golden so I can only share my experience with her. I do remember someone (cant remember who) telling me that her adult coat would be the colour of her ears. For Chloe, it was true. 

Baby Chloe: 




































Adult Chloe:


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Awh your pup is extraordinarily adorable

Yes the general rule is look at the colour of their ears.
Most pups start off quite pale.
Their coats do change as they age.
Tia ended up dark on her back but very light underneath. She even developed a brown face that turned a beautiful white.
Just like real kids you never really know how they will turn out.

Hugs to your stunning boy!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

mudEpawz said:


> My girl was much lighter as a puppy and has grown into a beautiful darker, red coat. She is my first Golden so I can only share my experience with her. I do remember someone (cant remember who) telling me that her adult coat would be the colour of her ears. For Chloe, it was true.
> 
> Baby Chloe:
> View attachment 193050
> ...


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I think that the rule is that you look at your pup's ears and they're usually closer to their adult colouring. Dex was a pretty light coloured pup but he's grown into more like a strawberry-blonde.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The quick answer is - yes, they do darken a few times in their life. Your golden will probably still be a light golden. 

Adorable puppy.


----------



## Vio (May 4, 2013)

Thank you guys! Will wait to see.. I bet it wont be long! He is growing up sooo fast!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Changing colours*



Vhuynh2 said:


> Puppies generally do get darker and in my experience, what they say about the ear color is true.
> 
> He is such a cute boy.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Agreed, My experience is the same. Our Bella was almost cream/white at 10 weeks except for her ears. Here's a couple of the & now pictures. Her ears haven't changed but the rest of her has. As you can see her coat has darkened, compared to when she was a puppy. She's 13 months now.

Mike D


----------

